# The Other Program Is Busy



## RonBoyd (Jun 20, 2014)

Since upgrading to version 5.5, The "first-time that day" opening of the program brings up this warning:

"This action cannot be completed because the other program is busy. Choose 'Switch To' to activate the busy program and correct the problem."

My choices are: "Switch To...," "Retry," or "Cancel." "Switch To..." opens the Start Menu (and Lightroom is opened normally seemingly independent of the Start Menu). "Cancel" opens Lightroom normally. "Cancel" is grayed out and non-responsive.

Whatever could this "Other Program" be?


----------



## klabove (Jun 22, 2014)

FWIW, I'm seeing similar behavior here, but more often that just the first time (but not every time).  Clicking on 'Switch To . . .' and waiting a second allows Lightroom to open normally, but something's not right.

Keith


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2014)

Do either of you have virus scanner apps running in the Background?  Try disabling the virus scan for the LR Program Folder, Catalog Folder, ACR Cache Folder. None of these files should need to be scanned for virii after the program has been installed.


----------



## RonBoyd (Jun 22, 2014)

What I have discovered is that opening Premier Pro CC2014 (upgraded at the same time as the LR v5.5 upgrade) triggers this issue. After closing PP, LR shows the subject warning the first start. I can start LR any number of times after that (say 5 plus starts) with no warning. However, starting and closing PP triggers the warning the next opening of LR in every instance. I have found no other programs (CC based or otherwise) that will cause this behavior.

Having said that, I am having problems reporting the issue to Adobe -- I can, for instance, login to the Premier Pro Forum and visit up to the time I try to send a message at which time I am logged out. I am not interested in spending time on the phone so, for now, I will live with it (since it is only a momentary irritation, after all).


----------



## klabove (Jun 23, 2014)

Cletus,

I tried excluding the folders you mentioned from virus scanning (MS Security Essentials), and the Server Busy error continues to pop up sporadically.  Thanks, though.

Keith


----------



## photomakerca (Oct 17, 2014)

*Really stuck*



klabove said:


> FWIW, I'm seeing similar behavior here, but more often that just the first time (but not every time).  Clicking on 'Switch To . . .' and waiting a second allows Lightroom to open normally, but something's not right.
> 
> Keith



I'm also having the same problem, but this solution doesn't help. I CANNOT get into Lightroom no matter what I do. I've tried rebooting, turning off AV, switching and waiting, nothing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2014)

Many years ago, disabling windows search and superfetch solved it... Could be worth a shot.


----------



## JWacher (Dec 20, 2014)

I have found this shows up when I have Facebook or Zenfolio open in Internet explorer.  It also shows up if I have either program open in Google Chrome, even if Google Chrome is not actively running.


----------



## JWacher (Dec 20, 2014)

I have found this shows up when I have Facebook or Zenfolio open in Internet explorer.  It also shows up if I have either program open in Google Chrome, even if Google Chrome is not actively running.


----------



## wilkinsmr (Mar 13, 2015)

*does anyone have a solution - this has been a problem since I upgraded to CC*



JWacher said:


> I have found this shows up when I have Facebook or Zenfolio open in Internet explorer.  It also shows up if I have either program open in Google Chrome, even if Google Chrome is not actively running.







This dialog appears every time I open LR (or other Adobe CC tools). I assume it has something to do with the CC online license subscription check...?


----------

